# My home network topology



## TomHsiung (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey,

I plan to connect everything like this.


----------



## kpa (Aug 21, 2018)

I would do away with the router that you have in middle of the picture and instead add one more NIC to the firewall and connect the server to that extra NIC and create a DMZ for the server that way. That would also remove the requirement of the server to act as a router or a bridge because only one of its NICs would be needed.


----------



## kpa (Aug 21, 2018)

If you want further separation between your clients the answer is the same as above, more NICs to the firewall.


----------



## TomHsiung (Aug 21, 2018)

Should I turn off the NAPT of the router?


----------



## TomHsiung (Aug 21, 2018)

kpa said:


> firewall


Actually, there is no a real hardware firewall. I set the server as the firewall, and router. I could control the traffic or do some investigation if I set my server as the router. Also, the server's services is directly exposed to the WAN, so it is not needed to use port forwarding to access the server from WAN.


----------



## kpa (Aug 21, 2018)

Well, firewalling and routing belongs to the edge so if at all possible look into getting a proper hardware firewall. You can build one yourself using FreeBSD or use a ready made system like pfSense.


----------



## balanga (Aug 21, 2018)

TomHsiung said:


> Hey,
> 
> I plan to connect everything like this.



What do you connect your satellite dish to?


----------



## TomHsiung (Aug 21, 2018)

balanga said:


> satellite dish


No, actually, I don't have that hardware. I used it to refer the WAN.


----------



## balanga (Aug 21, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Usually a satellite dish is connected to a pole with an azimuth adjustable bracket.
> Perhaps you meant "What do you connect your LNB to?"



I was going by the labels on the diagram. Didn't notice LNB .

Talking about satellite dishes, is it possible to access the Internet via satellite? I'm sure it is but how would I go about finding a satellite ISP?


----------



## leebrown66 (Aug 22, 2018)

If one of those switches is VLAN capable and has enough ports, I would get rid of both the router and right hand switch.  Server is/would be your router/firewall.  One VLAN for the laptops, a different VLAN for the WiFi.


----------



## TomHsiung (Aug 22, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> I really appreciate that you were reading at the packet and frame layer to understand NAT.
> I took the easy way out and use pfSense.
> Like I mentioned before, you can find really inexpensive Atoms/Celerons that you can add a 4 port Intel Gigabit adapter.
> That should give you 5 or 6 ports to use. One for WAN the rest your LAN.
> ...


Thank you for your suggestion. However, have you noticed the network printer? It is one of the issues I have to use a commercial BSD. The available driver for that network printer only supports Win and the commercial BSD. If I want to print something remotely (from WAN), I have to use that BSD (I use CLI to print something like screen output directly to remote printer).

PS: Actually, I have tested remote printing. I was at outside and able to access the printer via WAN.


----------



## TomHsiung (Aug 22, 2018)

balanga said:


> Talking about satellite dishes, is it possible to access the Internet via satellite? I'm sure it is but how would I go about finding a satellite ISP?


It's probable I think. Satellite use radio wave (including light) to transfer packets. The most obvious example is that NASA could remotely accessed the Pathfinder who was as far as at Mars.


----------

